# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Arts gelooft niet in gallekkage

## Antonetta

Hallo.

Elf weken geleden is mijn galblaas verwijdert middels een kijkoperatie. Na de operatie ging het snel bergafwaarts met mij. Ik zelf dacht aan gallekkage, er was vocht in mijn buik gezien bij een echo maar de behandelende chirurg wilde hier niets van weten. Achteraf bleek dit wel het geval te zijn. Er is een drains en een stand geplaatst middels een ercp, dit was een week na de ingreep. De gal had zijn werk intussen al gedaan, ik werd steeds zieker en kwam op de ic terecht, weer was de arts afwachtend. Op de vraag van de familie of ik naar het UMCG kon worden overgeplaatst, kregen ze het antwoord dat dit niet nodig was. Hij stond in contact met het UMCG. Aan het einde van de tweede week voelde ik dat als er niets gebeurde ik het weekend niet zou overleven. Ik ben zelf gaan vragen of ik overgeplaatst kon worden dit was volgens de zaalarts niet nodig ook in het UMCG konden ze niets voor mij betekenen. Toen smidags mijn familie ook weer aandrong op de overplaatsing was de chirurg het er mee eens.
Op de ic van het UMCG aangekomen ben ik na te zijn onderzocht, gelijk geopereerd.
De gal lekte nog steeds, ik had bloedvergiftiging, mijn hele buik en meerdere organen waren ontstoken en er zaten meerdere abcessen en ik had vocht om en in mijn longen. Het lek is gedicht de buik schoon gespoeld en er zijn drains geplaatst om de gal af te voeren en in een abces. Helaas waren de abcessen niet allemaal aan te prikken dan hadden ze door de lever moeten gaan, dit deden ze liever niet. De twee weken die ik na de operatie nog op de ic heb gelegen zijn vooral zwaar geweest voor mijn familie ze dachten dat ik het niet zou redden. Ik lag een tijdje aan de beademing en werd in slaap gehouden ik weet dus niet veel meer van die eerste tijd.
Na zes zware weken, ik was totaal verzwakt, kon niet zelf lopen en was aan de sondevoeding, mocht ik met hulp van de thuiszorg naar huis.
Dit ging de eerste dag al mis, ik hield niets meer binnen en kreeg koorts, de huisarts heeft mij terug naar het ziekenhuis gestuurd. Nu bleek de galweg ontstoken, na totaal negen weken ziekenhuis mocht ik naar huis.
Ik ben nu bijna twee weken thuis, ik heb nog altijd pijn rechts in de boven buik soms zeurend soms fel en ik voel mij heel moe. Voor de pijn die ik ook in het ziekenhuis al had moet ik naar de internist. Ook heb ik geestelijk een behoorlijke optater gehad.

Als ik weer wat op krachten ben ga ik de arts aanklagen.
Buiten dat de arts niet in mijn mening geïnteresseerd was, was hij vooral heel afwachtend.
Ook had hij op de vraag van mijn familie,wat gal in de buikholte aan kon richten geantwoord,
gal is een lichaam eigenstof het kietelt een beetje. Ik ben er intussen achter dat dit niet waar is, gal is in de buikholte zeer agressief. De chirurg als arts moet dit hebben geweten. Zijn woorden zijn voor mij een leugen tegen mijn familie. Ook had hij op de dag van de overplaatsing moeten zien dat ik bloedvergiftiging had. Hij had in moeten grijpen.

Nu begrijpt u dat ik u mijn verhaal niet voor niets vertel.
Als zo velen dacht ik over de galblaas verwijdering, dat laat ik wel eventjes doen.
Het gevaar van gallekkage had ik niet bij stil gestaan.
Het heeft mij samen met de besluitloosheid van de chirurg bijna het leven gekost.
Ik zal over geen een operatie meer makkelijk denken.

Graag kom ik in contact met mensen die net als ik door fouten van een arts in levensgevaar zijn gebracht. Graag zal ik horen hoe het hun verder is vergaan.

En ik zal graag horen van mensen die ook een gallekkage hebben gehad, hoe lang het geduurd heeft voor de buikpijn weg was, of wat de reden van de pijn was. En hoe lang de erge vermoeidheid geduurd heeft.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Wat verschikkelijk om dit allemaal mee te maken. Ik hoop voor je dat er veel mensen gaan reageren.

----------


## rob-angie

> Hallo.
> 
> Elf weken geleden is mijn galblaas verwijdert middels een kijkoperatie. Na de operatie ging het snel bergafwaarts met mij. Ik zelf dacht aan gallekkage, er was vocht in mijn buik gezien bij een echo maar de behandelende chirurg wilde hier niets van weten. Achteraf bleek dit wel het geval te zijn. Er is een drains en een stand geplaatst middels een ercp, dit was een week na de ingreep. De gal had zijn werk intussen al gedaan, ik werd steeds zieker en kwam op de ic terecht, weer was de arts afwachtend. Op de vraag van de familie of ik naar het UMCG kon worden overgeplaatst, kregen ze het antwoord dat dit niet nodig was. Hij stond in contact met het UMCG. Aan het einde van de tweede week voelde ik dat als er niets gebeurde ik het weekend niet zou overleven. Ik ben zelf gaan vragen of ik overgeplaatst kon worden dit was volgens de zaalarts niet nodig ook in het UMCG konden ze niets voor mij betekenen. Toen smidags mijn familie ook weer aandrong op de overplaatsing was de chirurg het er mee eens.
> Op de ic van het UMCG aangekomen ben ik na te zijn onderzocht, gelijk geopereerd.
> De gal lekte nog steeds, ik had bloedvergiftiging, mijn hele buik en meerdere organen waren ontstoken en er zaten meerdere abcessen en ik had vocht om en in mijn longen. Het lek is gedicht de buik schoon gespoeld en er zijn drains geplaatst om de gal af te voeren en in een abces. Helaas waren de abcessen niet allemaal aan te prikken dan hadden ze door de lever moeten gaan, dit deden ze liever niet. De twee weken die ik na de operatie nog op de ic heb gelegen zijn vooral zwaar geweest voor mijn familie ze dachten dat ik het niet zou redden. Ik lag een tijdje aan de beademing en werd in slaap gehouden ik weet dus niet veel meer van die eerste tijd.
> Na zes zware weken, ik was totaal verzwakt, kon niet zelf lopen en was aan de sondevoeding, mocht ik met hulp van de thuiszorg naar huis.
> Dit ging de eerste dag al mis, ik hield niets meer binnen en kreeg koorts, de huisarts heeft mij terug naar het ziekenhuis gestuurd. Nu bleek de galweg ontstoken, na totaal negen weken ziekenhuis mocht ik naar huis.
> Ik ben nu bijna twee weken thuis, ik heb nog altijd pijn rechts in de boven buik soms zeurend soms fel en ik voel mij heel moe. Voor de pijn die ik ook in het ziekenhuis al had moet ik naar de internist. Ook heb ik geestelijk een behoorlijke optater gehad.
> 
> ...


Beste Antonetta,
Ik herken mij zelf in jou verhaal, het is exact hetzelfde!! Ik ben nu in het AMC en daar weten ze echter heel veel meer, ik heb mijn klacht al klaar liggen voor de tuchtcommissie. Ik had zoveel gal in mijn buikholte dat galzuur echt gevaarlijk is voor het hart, wist je dat? Kortom, een klacht is op zijn plaats.
sterkte

----------


## Antonetta

Bedankt voor de reacties.

Ik loop zelf in het UMC Groningen, hier zijn ze ook zeer gespecialiseerd in gallekkages.
Het probleem is dat ik klachten houd, zo ook vannacht ik heb weer geen oog dicht gedaan.
Pijn rechts in de bovenbuik het is geen pijn waarvan je ligt te kronkelen maar wel erg genoeg om mij uit de slaap te houden. Het is een aanhoudende pijn, ik heb twee tramadol tabletten genomen zelfs hier ging de pijn niet van weg. Als het zo door gaat word ik nog pijnstiller verslaafd. Dan nog de pijn na het eten, dat is een kampende pijn waarschijnlijk veroorzaakt door de maag. Mijn huisarts denkt dat in de maag lekkend gal of een maagzweer of verklevingen de oorzaak zijn van mijn klachten.
Ik weet dat gal gevaarlijk is voor al de organen, ik ben ook erg bang geweest dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif had(zit in de familie)en de gal in de borstholte kon komen.
Mijn buikorganen waren zo opgezet ze drukten mijn middenrif omhoog waardoor er weinig ruimte overbleef voor mijn longen, die konden zich niet meer helemaal ontplooien waardoor ik vocht problemen kreeg. Ook heb ik problemen gehad met mijn hart, ritmestoornissen en hij klopte veel te snel. Het is kritiek geweest, daar sta ik nu pas bij stil.
Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je geestelijk in de knoop komt te zitten als je de dingen die je altijd hebt gedaan nu niet meer kan. Ik zal als ik jou was bij de huisarts langs gaan en met hem bespreken hoe je je voelt. Hij weet de juiste mensen die je kunnen helpen. 29 jaar, je hebt nog een heel leven voor je. Ik zit ook geestelijk niet goed in mijn vel, maar dit is meer me down voelen zonder dat ik gelijk een reden kan vinden, ik denk dat mijn vermoeidheid hier ook aan mee werkt. Wel raar, ik ben heel blij dat ik het heb gered, en toch kan ik heel somber en depressief zijn.
Ik heb intussen een letsel schade advocaat in de arm genomen, ik zet de aanklacht zeker door.
Rob-Angie ik hoop nog van je te horen hoe het verder gaat met jou klacht naar het medische tucht college.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Ik heb nu ook een letsel advocaat in handen genomen, omdat een tuchtcollege toch dokters werken en zeg nou zelf, een dokter staat achter een dokter. Maar nu dat ik in het AMC ben voel ik me geruster dan in het haarlemse ziekenhuis. Mijn organen zijn aangetast door de gallekkage. Ik ben zooo ontzettend moe en dat had ik niet voor de operatie. Ik weet wél dat ik nu meer vechtlust krijg om die chirurgen aan te pakken die mij dit allemaal hebben aangedaan, ook omdat mij niets verteld werd over de gang van zaken. Ik werd weggelegd en ik weet nu nog niet wie mij geopereerd heeft. Dat hebben ze in de doofpot gestopt. Het is een schande dat men zo wordt geholpen. (ik denk zelfs dat het bijna ''moord'' kan zijn) dat is mijn gevoel hoor!!

Sterkte

----------


## Antonetta

Nee, ik heb geen drain meer. Ik had een extra gallijder die heeft de chirurg door gesneden zonder er een klipje op te plaatsen. Ook zat er een lek in de galweg daar heeft een stent ingezeten, die is intussen ook weer verwijderd. Ik zelf denk dat de zeurende pijn onder mijn ribben op de een of andere manier met mijn galweg te maken heeft. Mijn probleem is vooral de buikpijn. Ik ben nu gestopt met warm/brood eten, ik eet alleen yoghurt met een soort cornflakes er door. Dit kan natuurlijk niet lang door gaan, ik wil kijken of de pijn na het eten nu minder word.
Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je liever geen omleiding hebt. Eerst de stent therapie lijkt mij ook een goede optie. Als het echt niet anders kan, kan er altijd nog een omleiding worden gemaakt. Je hebt nu eenmaal gal nodig voor de spijsvertering, het zal toch op de een of andere manier in je darmen moeten komen.

Ik heb begrepen van mijn advocaat dat in de eerste instantie de zaak wel gaat via het medische tucht college. Als ik in mijn gelijk word gesteld dan word het schade bedrag geregeld met de verzekering van het ziekenhuis. Krijgt de arts gelijk van het college, dan gaan we naar de gewone rechtbank. Hier kunnen buiten de kosten voor de advocaat nog kosten overheen komen als deze rechter de arts ook in zijn gelijk stelt. Ik ben zelf helemaal niet zo bang dat dit gaan gebeuren, maar ik moest het toch weten om geen onverwachte kosten te krijgen.
Jij had toch je medische dossier opgevraagd, staat hier de naam van de chirurg die jou geopereerd heeft niet in? Dit hoort wel zo te zijn, het is immers een verslag van de operatie.
In mijn zaak word het ziekenhuis ook aansprakelijk gesteld. 
Bij mij hadden vooral de longen, maag en darmen van de gallekkage te lijden gehad.
Ik denk dat het probleem met het verdragen van eten hier ook zeker mee te maken heeft.
Die intense moeheid daar heb ik ook last van, soms ben ik zo moe dat als ik even rustig ga zitten, ik zo in slaap val. Dit kan mij ook overkomen tijdens het kijken naar een film.
Mijn vechtlust is nog niet echt terug hierom steunt mijn familie mij, zij zijn ook zeer betrokken bij de komende rechtszaak. Hierbij komt ook nog dat ik van de drie weken ic niet veel meer weet, ik was van de wereld. Maar voor mijn familie is dit een heel zware tijd geweest, zij willen zelf ook de arts berecht zien.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

> Wat fijn Antonetta dat je hulp krijgt van je familie ik sta er helaas alleen voor mijn familie heeft geen idee hoe ernstig dit is en mijn broer zegt zelfs ga lekker naar een warm land het zal je goed doen, ik leg hem uit dat het niet mag van de arts hij heeft mij dat afgeraden omdat ik nog stent heb in de galwegen en buiten europa is dat gevaarlijk voor mij.
> 
> Ook weet ik niet hoe de procedure werkt het is voor mij allemaal best ingewikkeld één ding weet ik wel om je gelijk te krijgen wordt erg moeilijk ik had ook op een ander forum gelezen dat de medisch tucht college de arts niet aansprakelijk heeft gehouden, omdat het niet verwijdbaar is ik weet niet of ik het goed uitleg maar dan wordt je echt vedrietig.
> 
> Antonetta het is vresleijk wat je hebt mee gemaakt ik kan uit ervaring mee praten maar je grote galweg is niet doorgeknipt en daar mag blij om zijn bij mij is dat wel het geval, ik heb daardoor vernauwingen in de galwegen en de galwegen zitten in de lever kan je na gaan hoe pijnlijk dat is als ik zo ercp behandeling krijg dan wordt er veel harde werk verricht. 
> 
> Moet je nog voor behandeling of ben je klaar met alles Antonetta?? en mag ik vragen wat u leeftijd is??
> 
> 
> ...


Mijn galgang is doorboort, doordat ik tijdens de operatie ben wakker geworden, maar dat snap ik ook niet, want als je plat word gespoten met narcose is je spieractiviteit slap en volgens het rapport was mijn spieractiviteit aanwezig. Er klopt in ieder geval helemaal niets van. ze hebben niet op mij gelet tijdens de operatie, of ik ben juist niet wakker geworden, en er zijn gewoon fouten gemaakt, want wakker worden tijdens de ok moet je gemerkt hebben aldus de arts in het AMC.
Latie wanner word jij geholpen met een ERCP?
Ik ben 38 jaar

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Latie. 

Je mag mijn leeftijd best weten, het is zeker geen geheim ik ben 49 jaar.
Ik ben zeker zeer blij met de steun van mijn familie. Helaas kunnen zij ook de problemen die ik door de gallekkage heb gekregen niet altijd begrijpen. De operaties zijn intussen elf weken geleden en de galweg ontsteking is ook alweer zes week terug. Er mag dan verwacht worden dat het beter gaat. Helaas is dit nog niet zo.
Bij mij had de chirurg de extra gallijder zonder het te weten door gesneden en er was een lek in de galgang. Op de lekkende gallijder is een klipje gezet en in de lekkende galgang een stend. Ik heb geen idee waardoor de galgang is gaan lekken. Ik weet het, het ercp onderzoek is als je bij bent geen pretje. Ik heb het intussen vier keer meegemaakt, de laatste keer kwam ik bij het was een benauwd gevoel. Omdat ik een ercp en een scopie van de maag kreeg, werd de slang verwisseld. Slang eruit en weer opnieuw erin is niet leuk, ik verzette mij er ook tegen.
Ik krijg nog wat onderzoeken omdat ik buikpijn houd en slecht eten verdraag, dit gaat de internist doen. Woensdag moet ik voor controle naar de chirurg, ik ben er dus nog niet klaar mee.
Ik moet er ook niet aan denken dat de rechter of het medische tucht college de arts in zijn gelijk stelt. Dit lijkt mij heel zwaar om mee te maken, maar ik ga er vanuit dat ik best sterk sta. In mijn medische dossier van het UMCG staat letterlijk verwaarloosde gallekkage, ik denk hier best iets mee in handen te hebben. Artsen schrijven niet snel kwaad over elkaar.

GR Antonetta

----------

